# EOI invitation awaiting for April 10, 2015



## KeeBeb (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Who else is waiting for April 10, 2015??

I am...

EOI submitted March 3rd
Total points: 60
Waiting for 189 invitation


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

I submitted EOI with 60 points for 189 on 26 March in 2613 category

27th results are published...

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5005	4505

so around 500 left.... 









Cut off dates 
Visa subclass	Points score	Visa date of effect
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	28 February 2015


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

I submitted EOI today , 1 April with 60 points under Computer Network Professionals . Occupational ceiling says 1150 out of 1700 odd . Can someone please suggest me on my chances & when can i expect the invitation ?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

sdcard said:


> I submitted EOI with 60 points for 189 on 26 March in 2613 category
> 
> 27th results are published...
> 
> ...


Hello SDcard,

I have submitted my EOI on 27.03.2015 with 60 points. Guess we are in the same boat, lets wait and watch. By 24th April we will know the final results. Until then :fingerscrossed:

Regards, Ga.


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Hello SDcard,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 27.03.2015 with 60 points. Guess we are in the same boat, lets wait and watch. By 24th April we will know the final results. Until then :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards, Ga.


Hello Gaut,

I am pessimistic I must say, checking the state sponsorship if I can get a 65 for 190 else will wait for the next FY rounds in July.... seems there are a lot of applicants and the chances are less....

Regards
SDCard


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aks.amitsahu said:


> I submitted EOI today , 1 April with 60 points under Computer Network Professionals . Occupational ceiling says 1150 out of 1700 odd . Can someone please suggest me on my chances & when can i expect the invitation ?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Definitely positive chances, but you will have to wait at least until May 08 to receive the invite.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

sdcard said:


> Hello Gaut,
> 
> I am pessimistic I must say, checking the state sponsorship if I can get a 65 for 190 else will wait for the next FY rounds in July.... seems there are a lot of applicants and the chances are less....
> 
> ...


Well am being optimistic. As per the report on the Au immigration site all 60 pointers upto 27 Feb have been cleared. I have noticed on expat forum itself people with 65 points who have applied EOI on 15 or 20th Mar and received Invite on 27th. 

So i am assuming we have people with 65 and above points starting from 20th March upto 10th April and the 60 points from 27th Feb until present. We have 500 further invites available, i feel we still have a chance. 

Lets hope for the best!! :boxing:


----------



## Nammie (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi,

I submitted my COE on 06 March 2015, 60 points, software programmer. not sure if I can make it this year. 

The cut off date need to move at least 7 days for me to make it. Do you thing I am gonna make it? 

If I have to return to my country then I'll have serious problem, I'll lose my job and have to apply off-shore and start things all over again. I am so depressing right now.

I made a list of how many days the cut-off date moved in the past few months, if you notice there was a time it moved only 4 days. I am very very very worry. Cant sleep at night.

33
23
18
4
21
11
30
16
11
20
15
7
10
12
8 --- lastest update


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

Hey,

I too am waiting for invite under 2613 with 65 points  I applied for EOI a day before.

All the best for fellow aspirants..

Cheers


----------



## dharmeshpiplani (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello All
i applied EOI for NSW on 14-Mar-2015 with 60 points, visa type 190 under 261311 ...Can someone please suggest me on my chances & when can i expect the invitation ?

Age - 25
qual - 15
exp - 15
ielts - 0
state nomi - 5 points
total 60 points


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Applied with 60 points for 261313 on 28th March.Forum members with only 500 vacancies left what are the chances for invitation in the upcoming rounds and if the quota for this year if filled is it a wise decision to apply for NSW or Victoria?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ajith,
Chances are slim. Study NSW and VIC requirements and outcomes (discussed in detail here in their respective threads) and decide accordingly. Choose just one specific state of your choice for the 190 option rather than 'All'.


----------



## Emanuele83 (Apr 1, 2015)

Lodged EOI for 2613 on 13th March with 60 points.

Fingers crossed and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Emanuele83 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nammie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my COE on 06 March 2015, 60 points, software programmer. not sure if I can make it this year.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be so pessimistic if I were you.
You won't get in this year only if:
65s between 28th March and 9th April (12 days)
PLUS
60s between 28th February and 6th March (6 days)
are more than 500.


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

KeeDa said:


> Ajith,
> Chances are slim. Study NSW and VIC requirements and outcomes (discussed in detail here in their respective threads) and decide accordingly. Choose just one specific state of your choice for the 190 option rather than 'All'.


Thanks Keeda hopefully we all get the inivtations from those 500 :fingerscrossed: Are you waiting for next round inivtation..?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ajith said:


> Thanks Keeda hopefully we all get the inivtations from those 500 :fingerscrossed: Are you waiting for next round inivtation..?


Yes, lets hope all get the invitations ray:
No, I am not waiting. I am not immigrating as of now.


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Nammie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my COE on 06 March 2015, 60 points, software programmer. not sure if I can make it this year.
> 
> ...


I think you have good chances and you can get invited in the next round itself 10 April..... for me 26 Mar with 60 points I am a bit pessimistic.....

My condition is a bit similar I am having a 457 working in aus for last 2.5 yrs but my assignment in the company is ending so if I don't get the visa soon I may have to go back to India and come back (may be leaving my job) to meet the entry criteria as well as apply for jobs locally...... but I plan to do that after July so I can actually wait till next FY round for invitation... after July because there are very less number of jobs in the market with the current FY ending.. post july may be there will be more jobs as companies might get budget for new projects..... all assumptions and there are uncertainties.......


----------



## r_alaa82 (Nov 9, 2014)

I submitted EOI 28th FEB 60 points ..accountant


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Waiting 10th April 2015 - EOI outcome!*



KeeBeb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who else is waiting for April 10, 2015??
> 
> ...


Hello, 

I have submitted my EOI on 29 March 2015 and awaiting outcome.

Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) | Software Engineer - 261313

ACS Skills Assessment | 27 JAN 2015 (Positive, Bachelor Degree) - 15 pts
IELTS | 27 MAR 2015 (Proficient - 7.5) - 10 pts
EOI Submitted | 29 MAR 2015 - 65 pts
Invite | :fingerscrossed:

All The Best!!!

Thanks,
Jeetendra


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI with 65 points on march 28 under Software developer category.

Waiting for Invite..

Does anyone know about the Job status of JAVA developer in Melbourne??

Regards
Richa


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

sdcard said:


> I submitted EOI with 60 points for 189 on 26 March in 2613 category
> 
> 27th results are published...
> 
> ...


Hi sdcard ,

I am in the same boat like you I applied on 28th for 2613 with 60 points.I don't have any hopes for April 10th round.We don't know how many 65 pointers are above us...Hope for the best..


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Definitely positive chances, but you will have to wait at least until May 08 to receive the invite.


Thanks for the information


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Ajith said:


> Hi sdcard ,
> 
> I am in the same boat like you I applied on 28th for 2613 with 60 points.I don't have any hopes for April 10th round.We don't know how many 65 pointers are above us...Hope for the best..


Hi Ajith,

Count me in your boat too. 
Same date, same points, same fate as you mate.. 

All the best!!

Regards, Ga.


----------



## JavWa (Apr 2, 2015)

*hi*

Hi, I have submitted EOI on 11th March with 60 points for Application developer category. Any idea if I will be selected 24th Apr round..


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Hi Ajith,
> 
> Count me in your boat too.
> Same date, same points, same fate as you mate..
> ...


mates our boat is small and we are too many people riding on it :grouphug: , hope it doesn't sink :fingerscrossed:

hope for the best!!! 10 April round results will definitely be something to look out for...


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

dharmeshpiplani said:


> Hello All
> i applied EOI for NSW on 14-Mar-2015 with 60 points, visa type 190 under 261311 ...Can someone please suggest me on my chances & when can i expect the invitation ?
> 
> Age - 25
> ...


Hi ,

There was a separate thread for NSW .You can post your query there to get comments from the members...Good luck


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Gaut said:


> Hi Ajith,
> 
> Count me in your boat too.
> Same date, same points, same fate as you mate..
> ...


Sure mate lets see what happens in the next round .Hope for the best.


----------



## abindh (Apr 4, 2015)

*Submitted on 1st april with 60pts for 2613 - Any chances?*

Hi All,

Submitted on 1st april with 60pts for 2613 - Any chances?

Thanks


----------



## Emanuele83 (Apr 1, 2015)

abindh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Submitted on 1st april with 60pts for 2613 - Any chances?
> 
> Thanks


Honestly mate I don't think you have any chances to be invited in this financial year


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

abindh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Submitted on 1st april with 60pts for 2613 - Any chances?
> 
> Thanks


Once the April 10th invites are out you will have an idea bout your chances.
Hope for the best until then!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tsingh (Apr 4, 2015)

dharmeshpiplani said:


> Hello All
> i applied EOI for NSW on 14-Mar-2015 with 60 points, visa type 190 under 261311 ...Can someone please suggest me on my chances & when can i expect the invitation ?
> 
> Age - 25
> ...


Most probably you will get it, I had 60 point and applied for it and they gave me invite. I have cancelled my invite anyway. But I feel you will get it.


----------



## sabbys77 (Jan 31, 2015)

As per this year trend April 24th seems to be the final round for 2613. As 250 invites per round happening so threshold might be 24. I hope they clear max. Cases. Good luck to everyone. 9th April 6:30 pm IST will be eagerly watched.


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

Friends..As I understand the Immigration website Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection gets updated very late....only after 4 days it gets updated after the Invitation round....so how to know the April 10th Invitation quota completion for the ICT occupation on 9th April 6:30 pm IST ?

Cheers,
Venkat

EOI Submitted : 60 Points - 26th March 2015.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi guys
I have submitted my EOI for 189 with 60 points (External auditor) on 5 April. When do you think I will get an invite?
Thanks.


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

Laxie said:


> Hi guys
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 with 60 points (External auditor) on 5 April. When do you think I will get an invite?
> Thanks.


Laxie,

as per current trend, probably 8th May


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

I have updated my EOI with 60 points on march 23rd (263111) . When do you think I will get the invitation?


----------



## sabbys77 (Jan 31, 2015)

captain_hoomi said:


> I have updated my EOI with 60 points on march 23rd (263111) . When do you think I will get the invitation?


Wait and watch tomorrow's draw. That will clear more picture.


----------



## Hot Shot 46 (Apr 8, 2015)

brother if the edit changed your overall score then you are updated and new in the queue.. anyway tonight is going to be a big night.. for your occupation as well as for accountants.. good luck


----------



## dhruv (Feb 19, 2015)

I completed my EOI with 70 points on 7th April but there are only 500 spaces left in my chosen occupation


----------



## khalidamen (Mar 2, 2015)

^^^ with 70 points, you should be able to get an invitation in 6 and half hours from now ..


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

khalidamen said:


> ^^^ with 70 points, you should be able to get an invitation in 6 and half hours from now ..


Hi ... I could understand the auto updation of EOI to 65 points in your case... Is it SS?

Thanks
Dee


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

dhruv said:


> I completed my EOI with 70 points on 7th April but there are only 500 spaces left in my chosen occupation


Hi Dhruv... You shouldn't worry at all


----------



## Gerson (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey People,

I am also waiting for an invite under 189 with 60 Points, under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer), EOI Date of Effect : 4-March-2015. Fingers Crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sabbys77 (Jan 31, 2015)

Gerson said:


> Hey People,
> 
> I am also waiting for an invite under 189 with 60 Points, under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer), EOI Date of Effect : 4-March-2015. Fingers Crossed :fingerscrossed:


Hi Gerson!

You will surely make it as one of the member did marvelous by gathering previous data . It shows minimum no. of days in the last 2 years is 4 and on an average it is 7-12 days. 
So as per the data u will get it. 
I am little bit worried as mine is 5th of march and my luck always stays one step ahead. 
No worries whatever happens it happens for the good.
Good luck to everyone. Few hours left.


----------



## khalidamen (Mar 2, 2015)

dee9999 said:


> Hi ... I could understand the auto updation of EOI to 65 points in your case... Is it SS?
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


I submitted EOI with experience after march 2007 ( from April 1, 2007 ), on 26th of March.. and left end date blank as I am working with same company. so on March 29th system updated EOI automatically as my Job experience was equal to 8 years by then. ( I guess SkillSelect ignore 2 extra days because of 2 leap years in tenure )


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

khalidamen said:


> I submitted EOI with experience after march 2007 ( from April 1, 2007 ), on 26th of March.. and left end date blank as I am working with same company. so on March 29th system updated EOI automatically as my Job experience was equal to 8 years by then. ( I guess SkillSelect ignore 2 extra days because of 2 leap years in tenure )


congrats and good luck!


----------



## JavWa (Apr 2, 2015)

hi everyone, I saw some msgs in last few threads that the skill select update the web 4-5 hrs before sending invite mail... can anyone check if their EOI web page is updated with the invite.. I just checked I have not got anything there


----------



## khalidamen (Mar 2, 2015)

^^^^ doesn't make sense. Its an automated process which executes every second Friday 00:00 am. Invite in SkillSelect account and email should happen at same time


----------



## JavWa (Apr 2, 2015)

ok.. so then we have to wait till 7:30 IST..


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Guys... i have query

So i applied on 25 march for code 2212.. which has 1188 as quota and results till date is 618.
Hence its 52.02% consumed.
My observation is, if it has been consumed this much in 9 months. then i have pretty good chances that "Quota over" will not happen with me.

My query is that, this invitation thing belongs to code specifics or what ??
I mean if my code 2212 donot have much 60 pointers and less 65 as well.. i will be getting the invite right ??

AU immi is not calculating 60 pointers as overall right ?? because if they are calculating on overall then my invitation will get delayed...

Pls comment on both my view points pls


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

JavWa said:


> hi everyone, I saw some msgs in last few threads that the skill select update the web 4-5 hrs before sending invite mail... can anyone check if their EOI web page is updated with the invite.. I just checked I have not got anything there


That's correct. At around 7:30 pm IST, you can check your EOI status online. The emails are delayed. I guess the system is designed that way so as to avoid flooding/ bottlenecks on their SMTP (email) server.


----------



## JavWa (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks KeeDa,

I submitted on 11th March with 60 points.. in Applicaiton developer category..

Not very optimistic.. but still waiting eagerly  :juggle:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Tick Tick Tick Tick!!!*

ALL THE BEST!!!

The wait is going to end in another 4 hours!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## jarhead86 (Jun 6, 2014)

I am also waiting.. For the invite.... 

Lets hope we get invited... Submitted on 3rd March with 60 points.. 2613

All the best..


----------



## Nammie (Apr 1, 2015)

I wish you guys all make it


----------



## Dirkdiggler (Apr 9, 2015)

*How do I know if I have been successful with my EOI?*

Hi, 

Just wondering how you know if you have had a successful EOI- do you receive an email or just keep checking skill select all day tommorrow? 

Fingers crossed for everyone 

Mel


----------



## Nammie (Apr 1, 2015)

Dirkdiggler said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering how you know if you have had a successful EOI- do you receive an email or just keep checking skill select all day tommorrow?
> 
> ...


I do both

Im staring at gmail waiting for magic to happen

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Final Hour Count Down!!!*

ALL THE BEST!!!

The wait is going to end in another 1 hour!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## JavWa (Apr 2, 2015)

Best of luck to all

best of luck to meeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sabbys77 (Jan 31, 2015)

I think this Monday day saving came into effect. 7:30 IST seems to be the time.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*We are almost there!!!*

ALL THE BEST TO EVERYONE!!!

Now less than 20 minutes to go :fingerscrossed:


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## JavWa (Apr 2, 2015)

check check.. anyone got invite???


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

nope, not for me ..... my EOI is on 5th April ....hope to get lucks next round


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Nope, not this time!!


----------



## khalidamen (Mar 2, 2015)

nothing here.. 65 points :S


----------



## Nammie (Apr 1, 2015)

Nope... 60 points, 06 March..


----------



## Emanuele83 (Apr 1, 2015)

khalidamen said:


> nothing here.. 65 points :S


You didn't get it with 65 points?? That's weird... it means the cut-off is at 65... bad news for the 60s


----------



## Nammie (Apr 1, 2015)

Cry async...


----------



## Emanuele83 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nope... 60 points, 13th March, 2613


----------



## r_alaa82 (Nov 9, 2014)

Invited ))))))


----------



## chung (Apr 9, 2015)

Nothing. EOI Submitted on 04 March 60 points
Will the invite be sent through our Skillselect online profile ?


----------



## khalidamen (Mar 2, 2015)

Got Invitation


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

Finally gods grace. Got invited


----------



## aligoga (Apr 4, 2015)

How will i come to know that I have been invited, my EOI is on 3/3/15 for General Accountant


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

Does the system really gets updated at 12:00 AM Australia time?


----------



## Nammie (Apr 1, 2015)

Got invitation !!! Thanks guyyyyyyy 06 march...... 60 points


----------



## Dirkdiggler (Apr 9, 2015)

*No luck*

No luck here either... EOI MARCH 27th with 70 points


----------



## JavWa (Apr 2, 2015)

just got invite 
60 points 
submitted on 11 march 
category : 2613


----------



## aligoga (Apr 4, 2015)

khalidamen said:


> Got Invitation


How u came to know Khalid..my EOI was on 3/3/14 with 60 points


----------



## Emanuele83 (Apr 1, 2015)

arvind1017 said:


> Finally gods grace. Got invited


Which occupation?


----------



## r_alaa82 (Nov 9, 2014)

aligoga said:


> How will i come to know that I have been invited, my EOI is on 3/3/15 for General Accountant



access you account at skill select


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

JavWa said:


> just got invite
> 60 points
> submitted on 11 march
> category : 2613


Mail or you checked online ?


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

Got the invite ... Thank God


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey guys,
Dont check emails, check your EOI homepage. My sis-in-law got invite for 189 (65 points, lodged on 28/03/15) and no email sent to her.....she checked her EOI directly


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Congratulations to all who received the invite and good luck to all who are waiting. Let's wait for the cut-off's!

Cheers


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

So the invitations are sent away exactly at 12AM?


----------



## r_alaa82 (Nov 9, 2014)

Dirkdiggler said:


> No luck here either... EOI MARCH 27th with 70 points


u must get invited


----------



## paupau29 (Oct 27, 2014)

javwa said:


> just got invite
> 60 points
> submitted on 11 march
> category : 2613


congratttss!!


----------



## r_alaa82 (Nov 9, 2014)

Laxie said:


> Hey guys,
> Dont check emails, check your EOI homepage. My sis-in-law got invite for 189 (65 points, lodged on 28/03/15) and no email sent to her.....she checked her EOI directly


Neither me ,, i didnt get email ,,, all emails are coming for this thread..


----------



## chung (Apr 9, 2015)

Ah, just received the invite, through both email and the online profile
(EOI 04 March 60 point)


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

Got invite )))) 3rd March 60 points
Best of luck for everyone


----------



## KeeBeb (Mar 29, 2015)

Got Invitation

EOI submitted on March 3, 60 points


----------



## aligoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Got invited for G accountant Eoi on 3/3/15


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Visa Date of Effect |||*

*!!! Congratulations to ALL who have been invited !!!*

Other don't lose hope.

*Visa Date of Effect* - as per the posts in this forum seems to be *11 March 2015* at the time of this post.

Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## aligoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Got invitation too.. 3/3/15 EOI submitted for G accountant. what was your code?


----------



## edo_super (Apr 2, 2015)

Invited with 65pts Analyst Programmer EOI 30-Mar-2015 , Thanks God!


----------



## tsingh (Apr 4, 2015)

I got it


----------



## aligoga (Apr 4, 2015)

maha_amer said:


> Got invite )))) 3rd March 60 points
> Best of luck for everyone


Got invitation for 3/3/15 with 60 points as Accountant..what is your occupation ?:welcome:


----------



## sabbys77 (Jan 31, 2015)

Got it guys.


----------



## Nammie (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi guys-- I have a question,

Do I get bridging visa immediately after I submit 189 visa?

(I've got just ~10 days Temporary visa left, just got invitation today)


----------



## Gerson (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi All,

Got Invite Now ! EOI Submitted 4-March-2015 with 60 Points (COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEM ENGINEER). Praise and Glory be to the Lord !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zaara khan (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello, many congrats to those who got their invites, after all you all been waited eagerly for that, I submitted Eoi 17-03-15, Hopefully i will receive the invite next round.


----------



## Anil007 (Mar 27, 2015)

Did any one got invite with 60 points under category 2613, EOI submitted after 11 March 2013?


----------



## Emanuele83 (Apr 1, 2015)

Anil007 said:


> Did any one got invite with 60 points under category 2613, EOI submitted after 11 March 2013?


As per forum 11th March seems the cut-off date, I submitted 13th and didn't get


----------



## zaara khan (Apr 9, 2015)

What 2013or 2015? Anil


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Dirkdiggler said:


> No luck here either... EOI MARCH 27th with 70 points


Don't rely on emails... login and check online and please report back here. You should be invited if you have 70 points.


----------



## Anil007 (Mar 27, 2015)

zaara khan said:


> What 2013or 2015? Anil


Category 2613 software engineer


----------



## JavWa (Apr 2, 2015)

dee9999 said:


> Mail or you checked online ?


Both have come now....


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

so 11th was the cutoff, around 250 should have got invited this time...

I submitted on 26th with 60 points, chances for me if (60 pointers 12th to 26th march + >60 pointers from 10th to 23rd Apr) <= 250 which looks like not going to happen... 

will wait for July next FY


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Fy 2015-16*

Hope there aren't any drastic changes to the policy for SOL occupations for Aussie FY 2015-2016.

For ALL individuals like me its a LoooooonG wait of around 80 days for new Quota for 189!



Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi,
IT and accounting occupations are not listed in flagged occupation list 2014, do you think it's quite safe to expect that they won't be removed from SOL next year?


----------



## imanust (Jan 10, 2015)

Laxie said:


> Hi,
> IT and accounting occupations are not listed in flagged occupation list 2014, do you think it's quite safe to expect that they won't be removed from SOL next year?


They will never be removed, they're the fundamental part of Australian market's infrastructure.


----------



## Dirkdiggler (Apr 9, 2015)

Invitation received, so bloody relieved! 
Application uploaded! Whoop!
Congrats everyone and to those who were not successful tonight, next time hopefully x


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

It seems the cut-off is either 11'th or 12'th of March. 12 days worth of backlog cleared during this round. But lets wait for the official figures to be out :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Dirkdiggler said:


> Invitation received, so bloody relieved!
> Application uploaded! Whoop!
> Congrats everyone and to those who were not successful tonight, next time hopefully x


Invitation received and application uploaded within a few hours. That was fast.


----------



## Dirkdiggler (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes I'm strangely organised:grin::grin:


----------



## paupau29 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dirkdiggler said:


> Invitation received, so bloody relieved!
> Application uploaded! Whoop!
> Congrats everyone and to those who were not successful tonight, next time hopefully x


what is your occupation?


----------



## Dirkdiggler (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm a nurse :mask::mask:


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed (Feb 13, 2015)

Today few people received the Invitation to apply for the Visa. But they have more than 60 Points. One of my friend is waiting its been exactly four weeks now for him. But have only 60 points for 261313 Code


----------



## Anil007 (Mar 27, 2015)

asaduddin.mohamed said:


> Today few people received the Invitation to apply for the Visa. But they have more than 60 Points. One of my friend is waiting its been exactly four weeks now for him. But have only 60 points for 261313 Code


Exactly 4 weeks means your friend had submitted EOI on 12th March for 261313 and as per the form information 11th March is the cut off date for 2613.

He will get it by next round that is on 24th April.


----------



## jarhead86 (Jun 6, 2014)

Got the invitation.....


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Congrats to all the guys who got their invite. Dint get an invite during this round and i am sure i have to wait until July.. Hard luck!!!


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

Got The Invite with 65 points...


----------



## Hot Shot 46 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks God the Exalted. Got the invitation 5 hours ago.. and yes they notified me via email.. your eoi portal gets updated too.. lodged 5-3-2015 with 60 points..


----------



## dhruv (Feb 19, 2015)

Got an invite 5 hours back, Software Engineer, 70 points


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

Nammie said:


> Hi guys-- I have a question,
> 
> Do I get bridging visa immediately after I submit 189 visa?
> 
> (I've got just ~10 days Temporary visa left, just got invitation today)


Hi Nammie,

I know that automatically when you apply for visa onshore (from Australia) you get bridging visa that allows you to stay in Australia while you are waiting your visa decision. I don't think that with 189 is anything different.


----------



## pendi (Apr 9, 2015)

I have 3 questions

Does anyone have an idea about accountants(general) 189 , I have applied my EOI on 16th of march with 60 points, and as of 27 march there are roughly 570 positions left on the occupation ceiling and I am still waiting for mine to open. 

Also does anyone know how do they pro-rata, because it feels like at this point they are giving out around 30% of what ever left so that they can expand it to all the way till the end of this financial year.

Finally any accounting applicants got their applications opened after 28 February, if so what is the latest date?

Thanks.


----------



## itsdinesh77 (Apr 7, 2015)

Anil007 said:


> Exactly 4 weeks means your friend had submitted EOI on 12th March for 261313 and as per the form information 11th March is the cut off date for 2613.
> 
> He will get it by next round that is on 24th April.


I have got Invitation for 12th March. I believe my submission was early hours of 12th march before 6 AM.


----------



## itsdinesh77 (Apr 7, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Congrats to all the guys who got their invite. Dint get an invite during this round and i am sure i have to wait until July.. Hard luck!!!


Probably you can try for NSW. My consultant did the same for me and he was positive. since i got the invite today, I may not need NSW sponsorship


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Got the invite. EOI 2 march 261313


----------



## QH2015 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello guys, I am depressed. Submitted EOI for Welfare Centre Manager on 2/4/2015 with 60 points. My occupation ceiling is 1356, result to date 41. I haven't got invitation yet. My current visa expires on 1/5/2015. Wondering if I could receive Invite on next round. Waiting is killing me!!! 
Is there any one has idea of how long it takes to receive invitation in my situation?


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

QH2015 said:


> Hello guys, I am depressed. Submitted EOI for Welfare Centre Manager on 2/4/2015 with 60 points. My occupation ceiling is 1356, result to date 41. I haven't got invitation yet. My current visa expires on 1/5/2015. Wondering if I could receive Invite on next round. Waiting is killing me!!!
> Is there any one has idea of how long it takes to receive invitation in my situation?


Hi QH,

unfortunately I would suggest you to look for another alternative until you get invite, because I believe that so far is trend that with 60 points you need to wait sort of 2 rounds or like you apply 1 month prior invite. As the next invite is on 24th I don't think you will get invite in that round and next one is on 8/5/2015 which by then you need to have a visa if you want to stay in Australia.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Shikac said:


> Hi QH,
> 
> unfortunately I would suggest you to look for another alternative until you get invite, because I believe that so far is trend that with 60 points you need to wait sort of 2 rounds or like you apply 1 month prior invite. As the next invite is on 24th I don't think you will get invite in that round and next one is on 8/5/2015 which by then you need to have a visa if you want to stay in Australia.


+1. With 02-Apr as your EOI date, it seems impossible to get an invite in the upcoming (24-Apr) round.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Zaara: Current cut-off seems to be 12.March. So, it is almost certain that you will get an invite on 24.April.

Do it all yourself. This forum has all the information you will ever need. This thread is a good start: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html (missing images on page 55)


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I have received the invitation yesterday.

-----------------------
189 l 233512 l EA assessment 26-09-2014 l PTE R73, W69, S85, L80 l EOI applied with 65 points on 26-03-2015 l Invitation received 10-04-2015 l Visa Lodge:.....,


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I have recieved the invitation..


----------



## QH2015 (Apr 10, 2015)

Shikac said:


> Hi QH,
> 
> unfortunately I would suggest you to look for another alternative until you get invite, because I believe that so far is trend that with 60 points you need to wait sort of 2 rounds or like you apply 1 month prior invite. As the next invite is on 24th I don't think you will get invite in that round and next one is on 8/5/2015 which by then you need to have a visa if you want to stay in Australia.


Thanks Shikac, I am thinking apply student visa. This visa still allows me to continue to work. 
Anyone got the same situation?


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I applied for the EOI on 23 March 2015 with 60 points for occupation 2613. I haven't received any invitation email so far. Could you please advise if it would be possible to receive an email in the next 2 to 3 days? 

If not, then how positively should I expect to get an invitation in the next EOI round i.e. 24 April.

Please help. Thank you.


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

sdcard said:


> so 11th was the cutoff, around 250 should have got invited this time...
> 
> I submitted on 26th with 60 points, chances for me if (60 pointers 12th to 26th march + >60 pointers from 10th to 23rd Apr) <= 250 which looks like not going to happen...
> 
> will wait for July next FY



Buddy, We are in the same boat...My EOI is also on 26h March for Software Engineer...  Bad Luck....we are going to miss very close by  Need to wait till July....no option..

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I applied for the EOI on 23 March 2015 with 60 points for occupation 2613. I haven't received any invitation email so far. Could you please advise if it would be possible to receive an email in the next 2 to 3 days?
> 
> ...


Hi Mate...You may be Lucky or you may miss narrowly....As per stats, they have cleared 11 or 12 days of applications... Feb 28th to March 11th or 12th.... So, if they clear applications again by 11 to 12 days you may get... if not will miss very close.... Hope you will be lucky  

Cheers,
Venkat
EOI Applied : 26th March - 60 Points


----------



## zaara khan (Apr 9, 2015)

for those who dint receive their invites including me is " dont stress yourselves too much thinking about it, because before time nothing gonna happen in our lives. Faith ih God and believe in yourself everything wil be fine. What is wait? I know its the most WORST, ANNOYING, IRRITATING, TASK to do in this world. Thats why every single person hates to wait on this earth. but wait is the only key to know the results. So dont get upset, just wait, cheers up.


----------



## QH2015 (Apr 10, 2015)

zaara khan said:


> Qh: i understand ur sitution qh, coz my visa was expiring on march 15 this year. And I got my mpa result on 14-3-2015, i could nt apply for eoi until i was make sure it would be positive. Nevertheless, I applied stu visa on march 01-2015 to be on safe side, believe me until last minute i was in dilemma about stu visa, now see i applied eoi on 17-03-2015 with 60 points, and have nt received the invite yet. I would advise u to apply for visa because u will get peace of mind And easily wait for your invitation.


Thanks Zaara Khan for sharing your experience. Would you mind letting me know which student subclass you applied for? I am considering 575 for non-award course. Did you receive any bridging visa after lodged student visa?


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Victoryvenkat said:


> Hi Mate...You may be Lucky or you may miss narrowly....As per stats, they have cleared 11 or 12 days of applications... Feb 28th to March 11th or 12th.... So, if they clear applications again by 11 to 12 days you may get... if not will miss very close.... Hope you will be lucky
> 
> Cheers,
> Venkat
> EOI Applied : 26th March - 60 Points


I just have a feeling there is a very slim chance, I wouldn't mind checking the 24th results though..... last cut-off was 11 days, before that it was 8 days, we just need a 15-16 days cut-off, if there are not many 65 and above from 10th to 23rd April, who knows we may get invited! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi Sdcard, yeah true...but to happen the same we should be really lucky... Hope your words come true


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

yes i am also keeping my fingers crossed

Jay Mata Di


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IMMI website isn't updated with 10 APRIL 2015 invitation round results.

Hope they update it by EOD tomorrow.

Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## merlsthomas (Apr 3, 2015)

Submitted EOI on 31st March, invite received on 10th April. Points - 65, SOL Code : 233914


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah...Waiting for them to update ASAP... Hope the no's are less for 2613


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

is there any way to see, job code wise invitations sent by the immi?

as for example in the following link

SkillSelect results 27 March 2015 invitation round results

it is mentioned as 1100 invitations has been sent on 27th march .

what are the breakups and on an avg how many invis are sent for a specific date?


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

Not Possible buddy... I have browsed through the Immi website more than the application that am handling in the Project  and I could'nt find it out...... Even earlier, I had the same query to get to know the avg for each occupation..but that is not available in the website .. 

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

Dear All.

I have query here... Experts / Not Experts anyone give your valid thoughts.

The reason we are Investing in Visa is to Live and Work in Australia. We see no of job openings in the popular websites such as SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site , adzuna and Linkedin and many other websites.... Many times we are finding to get a job in India itself very difficult with experience  On what belief, we can go a different country and find a job ASAP ?? Are PR holders like us are given really good preference ? How about the Interview process in Australia ? Any Idea with experienced folks ? I understand there are plenty of part time jobs to survive though...Ofcourse still a long way ahead to get into these thoughts ...without even getting the PR in hand....but ultimately these are the questions we everyone have i believe...  Kindly request to throw some light on these questions... bcos we don't have millions or billions of bank balance to stay in Aus without a Job for 3 to 4 months.

Cheers,
Venkat


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

Victoryvenkat said:


> Dear All.
> 
> I have query here... Experts / Not Experts anyone give your valid thoughts.
> 
> ...



very well said bro.

This is also my question.

Moreover, being a govt employee, I am also risking my present position to venture in the uncharted territory.

so many times I have these questions in my mind.

risking everything, along with the family....is it worth a fortune?

Or its just a distant dream? a mirage?


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Victoryvenkat said:


> Dear All.
> 
> I have query here... Experts / Not Experts anyone give your valid thoughts.
> 
> ...


Hey Venkat,

I can share with you my experience, I am working in Australia with a 457 type visa for the last 2.5 yrs and I must say getting a job with a 457 is tough almost no chance as PR and Citizens are preferred before 457s so I am willing to get the PR. I actually attended a lot of interviews (my skills are Java and SOA/Systems Integration) and I had very good feedback from the interviewers and then there was this 457 which became the bottleneck.

I still think getting references work better, there are a lot of jobs in Seek or Indeed which I keep applying but I got interviewed and shortlisted most of the times because my ex-project managers or people I worked with referred me when they joined other organisations. Skills can't be specific when it comes to getting a job here as the market is small and the opportunities are limited, I can't remain a Oracle Fusion (SOA) guy forever I need pick up Mule (Open source) or Tibco integration tools or Data integration tools as well so it widens up my scope of getting a job here in Australia and I think same holds for anyone else. Now comes the question of consulting, it is not having as huge a scope as US but still contracting jobs are good paying 

Cheers
sdcard


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

what are the opportunities for civil engineers, anybody can shed a light?


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi Sdcard...Thanks a Lot for sharing Valuable Information.

I heard that from few folks that, the Interview process in Australia in around 4 to 5 rounds and we need to be proactive to follow them up to schedule the Interview and also something like...The Process is so tough and it lasts about 1 month ( as Interview rounds happen only during weekends ).

I am not sure about this Information.... Since you have good experience over there...Please let us know your opinion on the same.

Also, Initially I am planning to get into some part time jobs to survive over there and meanwhiles look for suitable jobs for my profile ( Software Testing ) . How easy it is to find a part time job for educated folks like us who cannot be a bartender nor a chef


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

endlessmoor said:


> very well said bro.
> 
> This is also my question.
> 
> ...


Hi endlessmoor... True, we need to risk our present job and move to an unknown Island in search for a beginning of New Life.... again, our risks may turn our dreams to reality or may not turn...Fate..Luck...whatever you call.... But, as i hope there are good no of part time jobs to start off with Initially....check out Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree...... Hope our dreams come true mate


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

how much normally one can earn per month from part time jobs?


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

It really depends on how many part time jobs you get per week. As I understood from the gumtree website... One Part time job expects you to work for 2 to 3 days ( 5 hrs / day ). A minimum of 20 $ per hour is Australian standard. so per day you can earn 100 $ and hence for a week , with respect to one part time job you can earn 300 $. So for a month its around 1200$.

1200$ is just sufficient for you to run the show in Aus...without spending anything extra in a month. Hence we need 2 part time jobs parallely to live a little better life....Hence, Income / month is 2400$.

Also, part time jobs are not constant...sometimes you may need to run the show with just one part time job...sometimes you may get 2 or even 3...then, the days and timings will coincide.... So lot of factors.... But, this is the estimation from my end after browsing through the gumtree.


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

Victoryvenkat said:


> It really depends on how many part time jobs you get per week. As I understood from the gumtree website... One Part time job expects you to work for 2 to 3 days ( 5 hrs / day ). A minimum of 20 $ per hour is Australian standard. so per day you can earn 100 $ and hence for a week , with respect to one part time job you can earn 300 $. So for a month its around 1200$.
> 
> 1200$ is just sufficient for you to run the show in Aus...without spending anything extra in a month. Hence we need 2 part time jobs parallely to live a little better life....Hence, Income / month is 2400$.
> 
> Also, part time jobs are not constant...sometimes you may need to run the show with just one part time job...sometimes you may get 2 or even 3...then, the days and timings will coincide.... So lot of factors.... But, this is the estimation from my end after browsing through the gumtree.


thats a good research

now what is the avg expense for a family including lodging/fooding in aus?


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

A Single room costs around 120 to 150 dollars / week from Indian Families who give for rent.... again this Info is from Gumtree... So considering 125$ / week, its around 500 $ / month. 

You can refer this website for food :

Food Prices in Australia

Also, I heard the price variation with regard to food / transportation is very minimum.


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Victoryvenkat said:


> Hi Sdcard...Thanks a Lot for sharing Valuable Information.
> 
> I heard that from few folks that, the Interview process in Australia in around 4 to 5 rounds and we need to be proactive to follow them up to schedule the Interview and also something like...The Process is so tough and it lasts about 1 month ( as Interview rounds happen only during weekends ).
> 
> ...


There should be a lot of testing roles, in fact testing is most of the times technology independent so it has very good prospects according to me (wider scope), banking clients have big testing teams at onshore (ANZ, CBA etc) they can't outsource all the testing work to offshore as they need support during EST hrs, you can just search in seek.com to see the openings you will get an idea, this is a really bad time in the the last quarter of the FY, companies don't recruit now, after July (next FY) there should be a lot of new jobs in the market..

Interviews vary from technical to functional depending on the job role, I never got an offer in Aus, after everything the HR would call up and say 457 is a bottleneck and we will keep in touch till I get a PR bla bla bla so I stopped applying, mostly 1 technical/domain specific round and 1 management round are all I have faced.. mostly at client site I believe consulting skills are more important (handling the customer) than just technical or domain knowledge, the relationships are most valuable here if you know people who worked with you before, their references will surely get you selected, again if I get an end user role I would always prefer that more than consulting roles (permanent or contract) because the market is small, and opportunities are very limited as I told before..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, I agree with *sdcard*.

References are most important in Australia. If you are in good books of your superiors, you will for sure won't face may issue with job opportunities/ or be the first one to be selected if everything fits in.

Regards,
Jeetendra






sdcard said:


> There should be a lot of testing roles, in fact testing is most of the times technology independent so it has very good prospects according to me (wider scope), banking clients have big testing teams at onshore (ANZ, CBA etc) they can't outsource all the testing work to offshore as they need support during EST hrs, you can just search in seek.com to see the openings you will get an idea, this is a really bad time in the the last quarter of the FY, companies don't recruit now, after July (next FY) there should be a lot of new jobs in the market..
> 
> Interviews vary from technical to functional depending on the job role, I never got an offer in Aus, after everything the HR would call up and say 457 is a bottleneck and we will keep in touch till I get a PR bla bla bla so I stopped applying, mostly 1 technical/domain specific round and 1 management round are all I have faced.. mostly at client site I believe consulting skills are more important (handling the customer) than just technical or domain knowledge, the relationships are most valuable here if you know people who worked with you before, their references will surely get you selected, again if I get an end user role I would always prefer that more than consulting roles (permanent or contract) because the market is small, and opportunities are very limited as I told before..


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

sdcard said:


> There should be a lot of testing roles, in fact testing is most of the times technology independent so it has very good prospects according to me (wider scope), banking clients have big testing teams at onshore (ANZ, CBA etc) they can't outsource all the testing work to offshore as they need support during EST hrs, you can just search in seek.com to see the openings you will get an idea, this is a really bad time in the the last quarter of the FY, companies don't recruit now, after July (next FY) there should be a lot of new jobs in the market..
> 
> Interviews vary from technical to functional depending on the job role, I never got an offer in Aus, after everything the HR would call up and say 457 is a bottleneck and we will keep in touch till I get a PR bla bla bla so I stopped applying, mostly 1 technical/domain specific round and 1 management round are all I have faced.. mostly at client site I believe consulting skills are more important (handling the customer) than just technical or domain knowledge, the relationships are most valuable here if you know people who worked with you before, their references will surely get you selected, again if I get an end user role I would always prefer that more than consulting roles (permanent or contract) because the market is small, and opportunities are very limited as I told before..



Thanks Sdcard for the descriptive Information.. Its really a very useful Information 

Cheers,
Venkat


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi I had submitted EOI for both 189 & 190 under 263111 ( Computer Network & System Engineers ) . Now I got the invitaion for subclass 190 , however I see very good chance for getting invitation under 189 as well, as there are still 600 odd left under my skillset . I am confused , whether to wait or go ahead with 190 , as this will expire in 14 days if I don't submit my application .

Please suggest .

Cheers
Amit


----------



## pendi (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

I was looking at the immi webpage for updates for visa date of effect according to the page the visa date of effect for Accountants is till 10 April midnight, and I have submitted my application on 16 of March and I am still waiting. I am a bit worried here guys, any one has an idea of whats going on here??

Thanks


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

In the Visa Subclass, its mentioned as 12th March for 189 Visa type... but in the occupation box, its mentioned as 10th April... Something fishy....


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

aks.amitsahu said:


> Hi I had submitted EOI for both 189 & 190 under 263111 ( Computer Network & System Engineers ) . Now I got the invitaion for subclass 190 , however I see very good chance for getting invitation under 189 as well, as there are still 600 odd left under my skillset . I am confused , whether to wait or go ahead with 190 , as this will expire in 14 days if I don't submit my application .
> 
> Please suggest .
> 
> ...


Waiting for 189 is the best option... but , just check it out for the previous rounds how many Invitations were received and what is the cut off date for the previous round...So that you will get an estimate when you can expect your Invite....

Regards,
Venkat


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

10 April midnight Visa date of effect is only for applicants having >= 65 points.

For 60 pointers its 12 March.

Regards,
Jeetendra



pendi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was looking at the immi webpage for updates for visa date of effect according to the page the visa date of effect for Accountants is till 10 April midnight, and I have submitted my application on 16 of March and I am still waiting. I am a bit worried here guys, any one has an idea of whats going on here??
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nothing fishy here....

* 12th March is for people having 60 points
* 10th April is for people having >= 65 points

Those who have submitted their application until 12th March and have points equal to 60 have been invited.

AND

Those who have submitted their application until 10th April and have points greater than or equal to 65 have been invited.

Regards,
Jeetendra




Victoryvenkat said:


> In the Visa Subclass, its mentioned as 12th March for 189 Visa type... but in the occupation box, its mentioned as 10th April... Something fishy....


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks like there was an error on the immi site. Correction has been made. If you check now the correct information is available.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Looks like there was an error on the immi site. Correction has been made. If you check now the correct information is available.



you are right! Even I noticed the correction


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

i applied on 25th MArch... so i am having little impatience... if i will be getting invite in next round...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes they have updated it now...

2613 | Software and Applications Programmers
60 points
12 March 2015 4.18pm





Gaut said:


> Looks like there was an error on the immi site. Correction has been made. If you check now the correct information is available.


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Nothing fishy here....
> 
> * 12th March is for people having 60 points
> * 10th April is for people having >= 65 points
> ...


No buddy.. thats not the way it works... They have modified the dates in the website now..Please check it out 

Cheers,
Venkat


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> i applied on 25th MArch... so i am having little impatience... if i will be getting invite in next round...


Nithin..Same Impatience here..  EOI on 26th March with 60 points... 75:25 chances... 75 being Unlucky and 25 being lucky


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Victoryvenkat said:


> Nithin..Same Impatience here..  EOI on 26th March with 60 points... 75:25 chances... 75 being Unlucky and 25 being lucky


lol but still.. thr are chances.. coz i am observing.. less 65+ pointers.. since last 3 rounds.. so may be days will increase in next round..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Even though they have updated the website....what I indicated earlier doesn't change much....
_* 12th March is for people having 60 points
* 10th April is for people having >= 65 points _


Why..

*****People having 65 & more who applied until 9th April 2015 have received invitation)
*****Others who have 60 points only and have applied post 12th March cut off haven't received the invitation

Regards,
Jeetendra 




Victoryvenkat said:


> No buddy.. thats not the way it works... They have modified the dates in the website now..Please check it out
> 
> Cheers,
> Venkat


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

As expected, i did not receive the invitation on 10-Apr (with 60 points). Expecting in next round.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have seen your EOI submitted date in another forum....

Chances of Invite in April 24th, 2015 round is very remote, both of us are in the same boat....

For us to get an invite, the Visa date of effect has to move for about 25-27 days...which is next to impossible...

But miracles do happen ...don't keep any hopes!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra





chasaran said:


> As expected, i did not receive the invitation on 10-Apr (with 60 points). Expecting in next round.


----------



## aspirantv (Apr 21, 2015)

KeeBeb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who else is waiting for April 10, 2015??
> 
> ...


Hi Everyone,

I have submitted my EOI on 14th April 2015 for 26313 software engineer with 60 points.

Any idea about date of getting an invitation 


Regards
Vam


----------



## aspirantv (Apr 21, 2015)

*EOI lodged 14 APR 2015 for 189 with 60 points*

Hello Experts,

EOI lodged on 14 APR 2015 for 189 with 60 points (261313)

any idea how much time will it take to get invite and also possibilities of getting an invite?:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Regards
Vam


----------



## Azamneha (Apr 29, 2015)

*EOI invite awaited*

hi, i have applied on 17th feb,2015 for HR advisor occupation in NT, 70- points?

got to know that the process takes 12 weeks. it this true?

Any idea when to expect the invitaion?


----------



## oneground1 (May 1, 2015)

*Cutoff date 489 for 24th April 2015*

Hi Everyone,

What is wrong with cutoff date for 489 for 24 April 2015 results it says 18 July 2013


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

I think it has been rectified to 23rd march for 189.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have to until the NEW RULES for IMMI has been announced by 1st July 2015........

IF there aren't any major changes..then you should expect to be invited most probably in Sep 2015...





aspirantv said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> EOI lodged on 14 APR 2015 for 189 with 60 points (261313)
> 
> ...


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

I've submitted EOI for 263111 with 60 pts on 9th April and haven't received an invite.

What are my possibilities?


----------



## hi-Anna (May 10, 2015)

Hi, people with 60 points,

How long did it take the EOI for you? I've just submited an EOI last week, with 60 points as well for a 189 visa as a 133111 Construction Project Manager.

Can't wait for the invitation!


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

got invite.... submitted on 25th march...


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Which category and how many points??


----------



## hi-Anna (May 10, 2015)

Did you have 60 points like me? And how long did it take for you to receive the letter of invitation after submitting EOI?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

sdcard said:


> Which category and how many points??


My category is in signature...

Hi Anna.... i got the mail after 4 hours...
but you can dload it from skill select..


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

hi-Anna said:


> Did you have 60 points like me? And how long did it take for you to receive the letter of invitation after submitting EOI?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


yes i got 60 points... if your code is not IT or accountant...

You will normally get invide in third round... or approx within one month... at this point of year...

After july it will again take 2 months for 60 pointers to get invite..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations |||

All The Best !!!




nitinmoudgil said:


> got invite.... submitted on 25th march...


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> yes i got 60 points... if your code is not IT or accountant...
> 
> You will normally get invide in third round... or approx within one month... at this point of year...
> 
> After july it will again take 2 months for 60 pointers to get invite..


Hi, 

Interesting analysis. Could you please tell us why do you think "After July it will again take 2 months for 60 pointers to get invite"? Thanks.


----------



## gemini10 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello everyone..
I have submitted my eoi today. Please tell me what will be the final result date?Is there any date in may or result will come in june???


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No further rounds for May.

NEXT invitation round on June 12th.


*REF:* *SkillSelect>>Invitation rounds TAB*



sheema said:


> Hello everyone..
> I have submitted my eoi today. Please tell me what will be the final result date?Is there any date in may or result will come in june???


----------



## gemini10 (Sep 2, 2014)

How do you know that next invitation round on 12th june, may be it will be on 5th june?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Probably you didn't go through the link that I shared.


Invitations are sent on 2nd and 4th Friday of every month. This is a well know fact.


Just do some basic analysis of previous rounds.



sheema said:


> How do you know that next invitation round on 12th june, may be it will be on 5th june?





Jeeten#80 said:


> No further rounds for May.
> 
> NEXT invitation round on June 12th.
> 
> ...





sheema said:


> Hello everyone..
> I have submitted my eoi today. Please tell me what will be the final result date?Is there any date in may or result will come in june???


----------



## vineet85_05 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I'm lodging the visa application through ImmiAccount and have following queries.

1. Page 10 : Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
Do I have to mention my parents name in this? as I'm currently not applying for their visa

2. Pg 13 : Employment History
I've total experience of 8 years but ACS deducted 2 years from that. 
Company A -> 3 years and remaining at Company B (current) -> 5 yrs

2a. Should I mention that ACS deducted 2 years of my experience? If yes, how? in Employment History section

2b. How detailed should be Description of Duties and should it be exactly the same as mentioned in their website for nominated occupation.

2c. What date should be entered in case of Current employer? The date which is mentioned in ACS letter (assessment done 6 months ago) OR The present month. As my experience letter from current employer is dated 6 months ago when I assessed ACS, but I do have latest salary slips.

3. Pg 13: Employment in nominated occupation-> Duration of overseas employment
Should it be 8 years in my case OR 5 years (after deducting ACS 2 years)

4. When is the Medicals / PCC done, after the lodging the visa and paying fees? 


I look forward to hearing your responses. Please help me lodging the application through ImmiAccount. 
Regards
Vineet


----------



## gemini10 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thankyou &#55357;&#56842;


----------

